
Tempe Police posts video from March 18 Uber AV fatal accident - danso
https://twitter.com/TempePolice/status/976585098542833664
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16643056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16643056).

------
lhorie
Previously posted here[1]. Some discussion there

[1]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16643056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16643056))

~~~
danso
Oops, thanks!

(mods, downmod this thread)

------
danso
edit: Mods, please kill this thread. It's a dupe of this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16643056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16643056)

(I'd delete it myself but I had thought that was discouraged)

\------------------

Some info about the video:

The video has no sound and it runs for a total of 22 seconds. The first 5
seconds is from the external camera. It stops right before the AV makes impact
with the victim. The remainder of the video shows the driver.

There's no gore, but the sudden visual of the victim will be a little
dramatic. The video seems to support what police said in initial
investigation, that the victim appears out of the shadows. You can see her
feet at 0:02, but her full shape is not obvious until 0:04.

The Uber AV was in the right lane. The victim was more than halfway across
that right lane (i.e. she'd walked 1.75 lanes ). She is walking her bike, and,
when she is fully lighted, there is no ambiguity that she is someone who is
walking the bike.

The street is far darker than the accident photos/Google Maps made it appear.

\-----

The main question I have is: what is LIDAR expected to detect at night?
There's no other traffic, weather is clear, and the victim was on the road for
at least several seconds. I definitely agree with the police chief assessment
that, based on the video, most humans would fail to brake in time.

~~~
tristanj
For some reason, the thread you linked never hit the front page, however your
thread did. How odd.

The highest rank that thread got was #39, which is page 2
[http://hnrankings.info/16643056/](http://hnrankings.info/16643056/)

~~~
danso
Yeah, it's surprising. Mine was at 6+ upvotes but not on frontpage and then
made it with ~10. The other post has 27 upvotes (within an hour) but also 19
comments. (I'm under the impression that comments/upvotes ratio is a factor).

I also assume any Twitter link is downmodded at the start.

